# wie tut man .mid/.kar in wave files umwandeln ?



## fii (23. Dezember 2001)

Weiss einer vieleicht wie man .mid oder auch .kar
files in das wave format umwandelt damit sie 
auf ner anlage abspielbar sind.. danke

frohe weihnachten


----------



## Dunsti (24. Dezember 2001)

probiers mal mit dem WAVmaker: http://www.polyhedric.com/software/wavmaker/download.html


Dunsti


----------

